# List of Ferry Operators



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

I have started work on a extensive list of Ferry Operators within Europe that take motorhomes

See here:-
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Ferries

If anyone has other companies not listed then please post them here and their tel number, website, email address and routes etc and i will include them.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Ferries*

Hi all

www.transeuropaferries.com - Ramsgate - Oostende Tel 01843 595522

Cheap as chips too!

Rapide561


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Ferries*

Hi

www.stenaline.com - various Irish Sea na dHarwich to the Hook - 08705 707070

www.transmancheferries.com - Dieppe - Newhaven

www.ldlines.com - Portsmouth - Le Havre

www.swanseacorkferries.com - Swansea to Cork - 01792 456116

www.superfast.com - Edinburgh to Zeebrugge - 0870 2340870

Also note that the normal rate number for P&O is 01304 864156

Norfolkline is 01304 218410

www.norsemerchant.com - Liverpool - Dublin/Belfast Tel 0870 600 4321
Rapide561


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

SeaFrance;
Dover - Calais
www.seafrance.com

Stena line;
Harwich - kook of holland and irish routes
www.stenaline.co.uk

Superfast ferries;
Scotland - holland
Italy - Greece
Germany - Finland
www.superfast.com

Minoan lines;
Italy - Greece
www.minoan.gr or www.minoan.co.uk

Anek Line;
Italy - Greece
www.anek.gr

Bluestar Ferries;
Italy - Greece
www.bluestarferries.com

Viamare;
Excellent agent for booking Greek ferries & many other routes
www.viamare.com

pete.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

The Hurtigruten Group operates a number of ferry services in Norway

http://www.hurtigruten.com/en/default.aspx

Telephone numbers:
Switch board: +47 76 96 76 00
Booking: +47 810 30000

Email [email protected]

There is also

http://www.speedferries.com/ Dover - Boulogne

Tel Tel: +44 (0) 870 22 00 570

Much featured on this web site a year ago.

peedee


----------



## 97978 (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: Ferries*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> www.stenaline.com - various Irish Sea na dHarwich to the Hook - 08705 707070
> 
> ...


Save money on 0870 numbers www.saynoto0870.com -

www.stenaline.com 028 90747747

www.norsemerchant.com 028 9077 9090

www.irishferries.com 0151 2421600 NOT 0870 5171717


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

k all of the above been added, keep em coming if there any others


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Isle of Wight

Red Funnel Ferries 
http://www.redfunnel.co.uk/


----------



## kipperkid (May 16, 2005)

Wightlink
http://www.wightlink.co.uk/
0870 582 7744
Portsmouth - Fishbourne and Lymington - Yarmouth


----------

